# Spaghetti Squash



## Constance (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a smallish spaghetti squash (just about the right size for 2 people) sitting on the counter, waiting to be cooked. We had it with just butter, salt, pepper and garlic, as a side dish, at a friends home, and DH liked it. But when I fixed it at home, with spaghetti sauce, he and the grandson (who was living with us at the time,) turned their noses up. 
I'm watching my carbs, so now, about 6 years later, I'm going to try it again. 

My plan is to nuke it till done (pierce in several places with a knife, and set on a couple layers of paper towels...nuke until it feels slightly soft, about about 6-7 minutes per lb.) After it cools, I'll cut it open, scoop out the seeds, and then pull out the strands of "spaghetti" with a fork. While I'm doing that, I'll cook chopped onion, green and red pepper, and celery in nuke with a little bacon grease. Meanwhile, in a large pasta bowl, I'll toss it with a little olive oil, S&P, garlic, broccoli (left from last night,) canned diced tomatoes with juice, can of drained mushrooms, cooked ground beef from the freezer that says, "calzone filling," cooked onion mixture, and top with cheese. Then it will go in the oven until cheese is melted and bubbly. 

I also have some nice fresh grape tomatoes that I need to use...what do y'all think about halving some of them and using as a garnish, or instead of canned ones?

Any suggestion, ideas?


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2009)

My suggestion would be to half the squash and seed it before you cook it. Place the cut side down on a plate and nuke till done.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2009)

My suggestion is not to use it for an entree but rather a side dish. 

We find that tossing the cooked spaghetti squash with chopped tomatos (I like grape too!) some fresh oregano or basil and a pat of butter is a HUGE hit. (I had to go do the other half to satisfy everyone.)

I was told by MY picky eaters that the texture is WRONG for any kind of pasta-y sauce. If it is just the veggie its A-OK though.


----------



## Constance (Oct 24, 2009)

GB said:


> My suggestion would be to half the squash and seed it before you cook it. Place the cut side down on a plate and nuke till done.



That's the way I did it last time, but I saw this other suggestion, and thought I'd give it a try. Wrong! It blew up in the microwave. DH was nice enough to rescue most of it and clean up the nuke while I picked out the seeds.

It's in the casserole and just needs to be heated up. Will see how it tastes.


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2009)

Just an fyi on the seeds...They can be cooked just like pumpkin seeds. Yum!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 24, 2009)

sorry to say this is one squash that i don't eat. no matter how it is dressed up it is to fibrous for me


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 24, 2009)

GB said:


> My suggestion would be to half the squash and seed it before you cook it. Place the cut side down on a plate and nuke till done.


 
Really!? I just got two, it will be my first time with them. The label says about 50 minutes face down at 350 degrees. Will the micro do the same thing?


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2009)

Yep micro will do the same thing. Micro is perfect for spaghetti squash. It should take about 8-10 minutes.


----------



## Constance (Oct 25, 2009)

The dish turned out great. DH had his nose turned up at "squash," and heated up leftovers for himself, taking just a spoonful of the dish. He actually liked it, and went back for more.


----------



## her_name_is_ed (Oct 25, 2009)

We absolutely LOVE spag. squash with pasta sauce, but I really like the casserole idea you have constance and we'll certainly give it a try really soon.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 26, 2009)

I like it in a frittata, put the cooked squash in the bottom of a pan, (heat pan on stove) with whatever veggies you want (like sauteed onions, peppers, etc), and any meat (diced ham, browned sausage, cooked bacon, etc) and grated cheese. Pour eggs over the top, finish in oven.


----------



## yourstrulyewalani (Nov 2, 2009)

Glad I found this!  I have one thats waiting to be eaten.  My beloved other half wrinkled his nose at it but I am going to cook it, serve it with some steamed zuccini, garlic, S & P and portabello mushroom and rice.  If he doesnt want any thats his loss.  

I used to hate it when I was "little" now I love it samer with the zucc.  I'm going to try roasting the seeds!!!


----------



## blissful (Nov 2, 2009)

I really enjoy spaghetti squash with just a little butter and some S&P, it's a little crunchy and fresh and tasty. I find it a little too sweet to have with pasta sauce, unless butter and S&P are considered pasta sauce. We never get enough of it.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, made the microwave spagetti squash today. Served it with a nice spicy curry. Mostly veg, very little chicken. I'm trying to lessen the family meat intake and still have the dishes remain satisfying. It was good!


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 9, 2009)

is the squash cut in 1/2 before microwaving ?


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, then micro'ed face down.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 31, 2016)

I did my shopping this morning and came home with a spaghetti squash, a first for me!

The squash is just under two pounds and will be more than I need for a side dish, tossed with butter, garlic and cheese.

I'm wondering if I can freeze the leftovers to use in a frittata with some eggs, cheese etc...

I'm also curious about how others cook and serve spaghetti squash.

Thanks!


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 31, 2016)

We've done a Mexican themed dish from Rick Bayless, fideos with chorizo.  An Italian sausage, pepper, onion, marinara, moz and parm cheese "stuffing" where it's mixed, put back in the squash and baked.  You could do the same thing, just leave out the moz and top with parm.  We've made it just as a side with sauteed onions/garlic and grated parm tossed in.  It's a pretty neutral flavor and lends itself to just about anything you want to make.  

I've baked it in the oven cut side down in a bit of water, covered, and I've also cooked it in the microwave.  Both seemed to work about the same.  If I'm going to be heating the oven up anyway, I'll do it in the oven.  If not, I usually go for the microwave. 

Never tried to freeze it.  We usually get dinner out of 1, with leftovers for lunch.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 31, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> We've done a Mexican themed dish from Rick Bayless, fideos with chorizo.  An Italian sausage, pepper, onion, marinara, moz and parm cheese "stuffing" where it's mixed, put back in the squash and baked.  You could do the same thing, just leave out the moz and top with parm.  We've made it just as a side with sauteed onions/garlic and grated parm tossed in.  It's a pretty neutral flavor and lends itself to just about anything you want to make.
> 
> I've baked it in the oven cut side down in a bit of water, covered, and I've also cooked it in the microwave.  Both seemed to work about the same.  If I'm going to be heating the oven up anyway, I'll do it in the oven.  If not, I usually go for the microwave.
> 
> Never tried to freeze it.  We usually get dinner out of 1, with leftovers for lunch.



The Italian stuffed squash sounds perfect!  

I have all of the odds and ends to do an Italian pizza style stuffing for one half.  

The other half I will leave plain and use as a breakfast side for a couple of days.

Thanks, B


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 31, 2016)

I've never tried to freeze it either, but I would imagine that the texture would suffer a bit. 

I love spaghetti squash and like you AB, I'm cooking for one.  For that reason I haven't bought one in a couple of years, but I'm inspired now to buy one and eat the leftovers as sides for a couple of days. 

I also love it shredded and sautéed with onion, garlic, and topped with parmesan - that's my go-to.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 31, 2016)

I love it baked, then served in the skin with butter, garlic salt and pepper.  I expect to see it often in the future as I'm trying to reduce my carb intake.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 31, 2016)

This was floating around the internet a few weeks ago

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HXFjP6miJM

I did something similar, but with eggplant parmesan instead of the chicken.
The only thing I would do differently, is mix some garlic/ oil/ salt in the spaghetti squash prior to putting the sauce on it.  It just adds more flavor to the squash.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 31, 2016)

I've had one in the fridge for a long time. I wish I liked it more. I think the texture bothers me.


----------



## blissful (Jan 31, 2016)

I enjoy all the squash seeds too.

Last night I stabbed the squash with all my fury I could muster. I put it in a 350 degree F oven for 75 minutes. 
Cut it open, scrapped out the seeds and pulp, put the extra in a container for another day, ate a helping with butter S&P. It's a good low carb vegetable.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 31, 2016)

It's not spaghetti.  It's not bad though, IMHO.  I've roasted it, shredded, and decked it out in spaghetti sauce and parm, which would make an old sock edible.  Haven't tried it in the microwave.  Not sure how it would be after freezing.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 1, 2016)

The FB video is what inspired me to toss one in my trolley the other day at the market! 

It is in the oven right now, baking as indicated in the video.

I was worried about it being too large but now that I have opened it up I think it will be more guts and hide than actual squash!


----------



## GA Home Cook (Feb 1, 2016)

I do lots of stuff with it.  I cook mine in the microwave.  5 minutes whole.  Split removed seeds, place cut side down in a casserole dish, with 1/2 cup water, microwave for 8 minutes remove, cool and take out strands with a fork.  I do freeze mine and it does suffer a bit.  I try to use the frozen for things like "spaghettie and sauce" I use it in the place of lo mien noodles.  I made "hash browns" last night, with onions and topped with cheese.  you can do hash browns in a muffin tin.  One thing I found is the more water you can take out of them the better they are.  I want to try them in a spaghetti bake soon.


----------

